# Al-Rashid Hospital in Dubai



## firbird (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi guys 

I'm planning to do a medical elective in Dubai as part of my last year of med school (I'm in the UK). 

I'm very interested in trauma at Al Rashid Hospital but I can't seem to find any contact details of anyone there. Does anyone have an email address for someone at the hospital who might be able to help? 

Or if you have any personal contacts at the hopsital (doctors) who are interested in teaching, that's be great too. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

Have you considered Chris Hani Baragwanath in Joburg, South Africa? The best trauma experience you'll ever get. It will change your life, but the experience is unbelievable!


----------



## firbird (Sep 25, 2009)

hmmm... I had my heart set on Dubai though!


----------



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

firbird said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm planning to do a medical elective in Dubai as part of my last year of med school (I'm in the UK).
> 
> ...


Hi Firbird

Rashid Hospital is an excellent trama facility and I speak with first hand knowledge. Dubai is a war zone for industrial and vehicle injuries most going to RH.
The surgeons were Arabic and Croat and very competent. 
Contact names:
Dr Jamal Al Mulla-Consultant/Head of Truma Dept. 
Dr Bilal A.J. Al Obaidi - Special Registra Ortho-Trama Dept. DOHMS email: [email protected]

Good luck


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

I suppose I am a bit biased... My sister in law is a CHB intern, and I was good friends with a few of the elective students over the years. They really enjoyed their experience, and a few even came back for a second elective.

I was just throwing it out there as a suggestion...


----------



## firbird (Sep 25, 2009)

I've sent many many emails to DOHMS email addresses.. Sent one to the one you kindly provided too. Let's hope I get a response. 

Thanks!


----------



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

firbird said:


> I've sent many many emails to DOHMS email addresses.. Sent one to the one you kindly provided too. Let's hope I get a response.
> 
> Thanks!


You might find you will get a result if you follow thru email with a phone call. The week I spent there these guys were seriously busy. I leanrt in ME always call to re-enforce the email enquiry. 
If you still dont get a result suggest you fly in.

GL


----------



## firbird (Sep 25, 2009)

merlin the learned said:


> Hi Firbird
> 
> Rashid Hospital is an excellent trama facility and I speak with first hand knowledge. Dubai is a war zone for industrial and vehicle injuries most going to RH.
> The surgeons were Arabic and Croat and very competent.
> ...


I sent an email to the email address you suggested, and the mail delivery system replied saying it had been deleted without being read... would you happen to have any other contact details? many thanks!


----------



## MorfheaMD (Apr 15, 2010)

*Internshipnat al rashid*

Hi firbird,
just wondering if u were able to hear from al rashid? Im in my fourth year now and also planning to do internship in dubai. I emailed ms. Fatma of DOHMS but got no reply.
If anyone has any info about whom to contact or how to apply for med internship there, kindly post.
Thanks!


----------

